# Bose Wave replacement speaker



## AntAltMike

A friend just handed me a Bose Wave radio (with a CD player on top), model AWRC1P, with no sound coming from the left speaker. I took the cover off and determined the speaker to be damaged. When I press my finger against the cone, the sound comes on full force, meaning the tiny little wire behind the cone is loose or broken.

I have removed this speaker and its harness, and I'd just like to replace both of them. Unfortunately, the service people at Bose are idiots and failed to furnish one single, coherent, useful answer to any of half a dozen questions I asked them, like: "How do I get this repaired?", "Where can I send this for repair?", etc.

I doubt that my friend is willing to box and ship this out for a repair. Where can I go to simply buy two of these replaceable speaker units? The number on the yellow sticker on the back of the speaker magnet is 45588-002, and below it is the number 81103.


----------



## dsw2112

If it's just a loose wire why not solder it back in place? Even if you're not handy with a soldering iron it's an easy job. Also, if there's an internal break in the wire it can be replaced just as easily. It will save you a bunch doing it yourself compared to sending it to Bose.


----------



## AntAltMike

dsw2112 said:


> If it's just a loose wire why not solder it back in place? Even if you're not handy with a soldering iron it's an easy job. Also, if there's an internal break in the wire it can be replaced just as easily. It will save you a bunch doing it yourself compared to sending it to Bose.


No, this is the coil wire circuit that is broken. The actual fracture is not visible and wouldn't be solderable if it were (I did component level board repair back in the days when there was such a craft...)


----------



## kikkenit2

AntAltMike said:


> No, this is the coil wire circuit that is broken. The actual fracture is not visible and wouldn't be solderable if it were (I did component level board repair back in the days when there was such a craft...)


I would go to parts-express.com and find something similar.


----------



## tcusta00

http://www.oaktreevintage.com/Bose_Speaker_Parts.htm


----------



## Richard King

Another option is to have it reconed. Time to look in the yellow pages under "Speaker Repair" or something similar. I've had a few speakers reconed over the years.


----------



## AntAltMike

The Bose parts page from post #5 doesn't have the part, and says in clear terms that if they don't show the product you want on their page, then don't even bother contacting them because they don't have it.

If it were my $400+ radio/CD player, I'd probably pay the $99 labor plus parts repair fee, but the owner of this unit definitely can't afford that, and I don't have the wearwithall to get involved in reconing it. Basically, if I can find a drop in part that I can install in five minutes, I'll take care of it for him, but if it is any more complicated than that, then I'll tell him where to send it for $99 labor plus parts and shipping, which would probably run $150 to $200, and expect him to not do so.

If Parts Express has something that physically fits (four mountin screw holes match, rear protrusion seems to fit in the cabinet hole), then I'll buy and install that whether it is an impedance or acoustic match or not.


----------

